# Loctite Plastics Bonding system on Polycarbonate lenses



## mavno1 (Mar 26, 2012)

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm


Anyone try using this on polycarbonate lenses? I want to glue two pieces of polycarbonate together to make a stepped lens. I would like to know how strong the bond is and if it will cloud or bubble once cured.


----------



## moeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Wouldn't Norland 61 work? Isn't that what it was created for?


----------



## mavno1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wouldn't Norland 61 work? Isn't that what it was created for? 

I'm sure Norland 61 would work but it's not sold at the hardware store like loctite products. Any thoughts on Loctite's plastic bonding system?


----------



## moeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Umm... Sorry no. 
But you can buy some Norland 61 on CPFM and I have gotten mine in less than a week both times I ordered it from RottenTomato. Also If you store it on a light shielding container in the fridge it keeps quite well.


----------



## budynabuick (Mar 28, 2012)

I just used Loctite today. Whatever Loctite say"s it will do, it does. Great product.

Keith


----------



## moeman (Mar 28, 2012)

Loctite does not claim it is an optically pure bond. It looks like it is just a super(type) glue with an activator. It will cause the lenses to haze up. I WOULD not use it for this purpose.

This is the Loctite product you were talking about, right?
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/sg_plstc/directions/Loctite-Plastics-Bonding-System.htm


----------

